# Stupid flatmate



## Piff (Aug 29, 2013)

The flatmate who mistreated Nico before I took him over is now moving out with his equally stupid girlfriend (no complaints there). 
And they got two cats. 
Why on EARTH would you get more animals if you "don't have time for them"?? He's a druggie, he can't hold a job if his life depended on it, is mooching everything off his girlfriend and yet poor animals keep having to bear the brunt of his utter idiocy. He already commented that they don't look very happy. Well duh, they have see you all day. 
I hope they tear him to pieces. I'm so sick of humans treating animals like decorative household items! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

I agree completely!
I just moved from a household where they believe it's okay to keep their dogs in cages too small for them for 22 hours of the day and only feeding them when they feel like.
One of those dogs is 15 years old and they say it's crate training still. The Cray is so small he can't even lay down without having to curl up and lean his head against the side if the crate. There is barely any space at all in it. The two hours they get out of the cage is being outside so they can pee, Harley doesn't even get that. They let him poop in his cage and left it for me to clean up.
Their reason for keeping him in a crate.... Says he marks stuff.....
They had two cats that tore up everything, puked and pooped all over the place and yet instead of training the dog not to pee occasionally, she keeps him in a crate instead... 

Edit: the old dog is named Bandit and the other one who is a puppy is named Harley
Their dog before Harley became extremely food and cage aggressive because they didn't feed him. One day that dog disappeared and they came home with Harley. He is now becoming food and cage aggressive.... Hmmmm I wonder why......

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

It breaks my heart when people do these things. Just walk through the shelters and see all the abandoned neglected and abused animals. The part that makes me cry is when they still are willing to love us humans.

My family has such a warped view of animals they think I'm some sort of animal whisperer because their animals rejoice to see me...it's because I care for them and will ask to take them on "vacations" to my house. They say my animals are "spoiled", and I just think that is a bizarre thing to say when all I do is love them, feed them, water them, and play with them. Really. It isn't hard to properly care for most domestic animals, some may disagree but it's true.


----------



## Piff (Aug 29, 2013)

I know, right? He even said that the rat looks so happy now that he's with me.. Ummm.. maybe because I don't ignore him??
And Voltage, that sounds horrible  poor puppy..


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Wow poor animals people act like they have no sense. If the animals are not behaving right it is probably your fault. My dogs aren't perfect but I love them and put up with it. Why do people have animals if they really don't want them. Piff at least you took the rat and it is probably getting more attention in one day then it had seen in it's whole life.


----------

